# Electricians mate



## Shaung2002 (6 mo ago)

Looking for electricians mate work around the Liverpool /st Helen’s area for weekends.
Currently have a level 2 electro technical certificate an studying my level 3


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

We don't get many UK people on here lately, so we might not be able to help.
But welcome it is still a great place to learn.
@Essex was last on in 2019 maybe he will answer this page,


----------

